# New "species" of human



## Batman (Nov 1, 2004)

Any thoughts on the archeological dig (off the coast of Australia, I think) that revealed a family of 3 foot tall humans? Last week, the LA Times described the find as a new species of human. The Darwinists are going nuts over it. Any cool websites you know of that debunks Darwinist evolution? A cool site that promotes creationism (not necessarily Christianity) is intelligentdesign.org.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't get excited yet. They tend to blow these things out of proportion at first. We'll probably find out later what these finds really are.

[Edited on 1-11-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 1, 2004)

Just look at Y2K, Lindsay's '81 rapture, UFO reports, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Batman (Nov 1, 2004)

*Empirical evidence*

Let me make it clear that I don't believe the findings are a new species of human. However, these findings are concrete...a world apart from Y2K and UFO sightings. I enjoy examining the evidence, using the scientific method, when confronted with this stuff...I definitely believe we should be open to discuss these types of findings, because, if God is who He says He is, there's nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## crhoades (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Batman_
> Any cool websites you know of that debunks Darwinist evolution?



Check out: http://www.reese.org/tapes/ Download the lecture is evolution scientific by Bahnsen. It is a presuppositional/philosophical refutation that is pretty amazing.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, that one is pretty good. It shows how completely groundless it is, even when people try to make it theistic.


----------



## Batman (Nov 1, 2004)

Guys...icr.org is a site that promotes young earth. They have recent research suggesting the earth is 6000 years old. I don't quite know where I land in the old earth/young earth discussion, but the findings on this website are intriguing.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> Check out: http://www.reese.org/tapes/ Download the lecture is evolution scientific by Bahnsen. It is a presuppositional/philosophical refutation that is pretty amazing.



Wow, I didn't know about that website. Can you download and burn those lectures? Or is that against copyright?


----------



## Irishcat922 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's probably a family of five year olds!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 1, 2004)

Quote:

"It's probably a family of five year olds! "

LOL! 

Or...maybe they're some of Benny Hinn's "pre-Adamic" race...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Batman_
> Let me make it clear that I don't believe the findings are a new species of human. However, these findings are concrete...a world apart from Y2K and UFO sightings. I enjoy examining the evidence, using the scientific method, when confronted with this stuff...I definitely believe we should be open to discuss these types of findings, because, if God is who He says He is, there's nothing to be afraid of.



We are not saying that the findings are necessarily bogus. Just there interpretation of the findings. Often, scientists today are so eager to prove evolution they jump the gun and end up with egg on their face once more in-depth research is done. That why Chris and I said let's wait and see. 

Moderator note: This thread has been moved to the Natural Revelation/Creation forum.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Batman_
> ...




And you just have to love that!


----------



## crhoades (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Finn McCool_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



Knock yourself out. Amazing what one can find that's free out there! Hope you're enjoying Frame's article - I reread it earlier and got even more out of it this go round.


----------



## tdowns (Nov 1, 2004)

*Either small humans or extinct primates*

or frauds, but we know they are not transitional species, they never are.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 1, 2004)

And Paul, just how do you know that it is not a representative of the Lullaby League?


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:

"Guys, it's just a representative of the lollipop guild. "

It's another good one!!! :bigsmile: (the ol' Wizard of Oz reference)...

...Or perhaps it's the last remains of the Oompa Loompas who were finally decimated by the Vermicious Kaniffs and Snoz Wangers.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2004)

Perhaps this thread should be consolidated with the thread I started on the same topic several days ago. It's called "Hobbits?" in General Discussions.


----------



## govols (Nov 2, 2004)

Robert Reich is not from that region is he?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2004)

:bigsmile: Being on the diminutive side myself, I resemble that remark! :bigsmile:


----------



## just_grace (Nov 7, 2004)

For me, things like that always make me think about ' one day being as a thousand years and a thousand years as one day' and the fact that when you think about things in a born again elected perspective in the light Peter's and the rest of the Apostles teaching...that God does as He will's and is incapable of Sin... and the fact that no-one say's 'what have You done'!...But just have to believe what He says He has done....

God made man in His Image, perfect, Holy, and moral....after the fall it all went wrong (up),excuse the vulgarity ( but it is a very good description of the fall ) ( I substituted the word and replaced it with 'wrong' ) 

Man came from monkeys..give me a break.

We read of extraordinary humans but not sub-humans.

David

Jesus is perfect man, the reflection of God. Not no ape. Light of Light.

David

[Edited on 11-7-2004 by just_grace]


----------



## Ianterrell (Nov 10, 2004)

Well the Answers in Genesis guys brought up some good points about these so called religion killing hobbits. They aren't fossilized, they had tools, they must have been sea-faring. There have been similarly built pygmies found alive on other islands and there's no reason to burn your bible and renounce Christ as a result.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ianterrell_
> Well the Answers in Genesis guys brought up some good points about these so called religion killing hobbits. They aren't fossilized, they had tools, they must have been sea-faring. There have been similarly built pygmies found alive on other islands and there's no reason to burn your bible and renounce Christ as a result.



...unless you're a fundamentalist who thinks that every piece of news like this either must be shown to be an evil conspiracy or else the faith will die...but we're not, we're Reformed .


----------

